# Εγκαταστάσεις > Συστήματα Παρακολούθησης >  >  CCTV Tester

## moutoulos

Όπως λέει και ο τίτλος. Ψάχνω να βρω ένα αντίστοιχο tester για έλεγχο CCTV συστημάτων
μιας και το "ανεβοκατέβασμα" για την ρύθμισή της κάμερας κατά την τοποθέτηση, αν δεν 
έχεις tester, δεν είναι και τόσο εύκολο ...

Μην φανταστείτε τίποτα επαγγελματικά πράγματα. Η χρήση του θα είναι ερασιτεχνική και 
μόνο. Δεν ασχολούμαι επαγγελματικά με αυτό ... απλά κάτι "μερεμέτια" κάνω, σε κάποιο
συγκεκριμένο χώρο ... για περίπου 25-30 κάμερες.

Η τιμή αυτού να μην υπερβαίνει τα 150-180€. Ρωτάω λοιπόν αν γνωρίζεται κάποιο που να
είναι το "Best Value For Money".

Στο διαδίκτυο βρήκα το MLT-150, και βάζω ενδεικτικά ένα Link απο Skroutz.
https://www.skroutz.gr/s/4520006/Rea...phrase=MLT-150

----------


## mitsus78

Να υποθέσω ότι θέλεις να ελέγχεις/ρυθμίζεις και ΡΤΖ κάμερες. Δεν έχω ασχοληθεί με ΡΤΖ και πήρα αυτό:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/3-5-inch-TFT...item51c506f59c
Με έχει βολέψει πολύ πάντως

----------


## stinger

> Όπως λέει και ο τίτλος. Ψάχνω να βρω ένα αντίστοιχο tester για έλεγχο CCTV συστημάτων
> μιας και το "ανεβοκατέβασμα" για την ρύθμισή της κάμερας κατά την τοποθέτηση, αν δεν 
> έχεις tester, δεν είναι και τόσο εύκολο ...
> 
> Μην φανταστείτε τίποτα επαγγελματικά πράγματα. Η χρήση του θα είναι ερασιτεχνική και 
> μόνο. Δεν ασχολούμαι επαγγελματικά με αυτό ... απλά κάτι "μερεμέτια" κάνω, σε κάποιο
> συγκεκριμένο χώρο ... για περίπου 25-30 κάμερες.
> 
> Η τιμή αυτού να μην υπερβαίνει τα 150-180€. Ρωτάω λοιπόν αν γνωρίζεται κάποιο που να
> ...



http://www.ebay.com/itm/4-3-TFT-LCD-...item43cd23e90f
http://www.ebay.com/itm/RCA-Male-Plu...item25995c940b
εχω ρυθμισει παρα πολλες καμερες με μικρο κοστος..δεν χρειαζεται να δωσεις πολλα χρηματα και με εχει σωσει απο πολυ κοπο και ψαξιμο

----------


## cosecon

Και εγω με ενα φορητο dvd player και μια μπαταρια 12v 2ah εκανα τις δικες μου.

----------


## angel_grig

> http://www.ebay.com/itm/4-3-TFT-LCD-...item43cd23e90f
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/RCA-Male-Plu...item25995c940b
> εχω ρυθμισει παρα πολλες καμερες με μικρο κοστος..δεν χρειαζεται να δωσεις πολλα χρηματα και με εχει σωσει απο πολυ κοπο και ψαξιμο



Kαι εγω αυτο θα προτεινα απλα θελει εξωτερικη τροφοδοσια και δεν ξερω ποσο βολευει..

----------


## kioan

Υπάρχει και η DIY λύση που έχει παρουσιαστεί από τον ggr.

----------


## stinger

> Kαι εγω αυτο θα προτεινα απλα θελει εξωτερικη τροφοδοσια και δεν ξερω ποσο βολευει..



τροφοδοσια παιρνεις απο την κλεμα της καμερας ..δεν ειναι προβλημα .στα 12v παιζει κι αυτο

----------


## aris k

Γρηγορη η τιμη που εχει με αυτα που κανει ειναι πολυ καλη !!! εχω κατι σαν αυτο με 290,00 περιπου αν δεν κανω λαθος

----------


## moutoulos

Παιδιά ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις. Μετά απο όχι και πολύ σκέψη πήρα αυτό:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/4-3-Audio-Vi...07332928&rt=nc

Ο λόγος είναι οτι έχει και RJ45. PTZ Control οχι δεν με ενδιαφέρει. Θα δούμε ...
Πάντως για όργανο ... έχει μια κακάσχημη ομορφιά  :Smile: .

----------


## laniel

> Παιδιά ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις. Μετά απο όχι και πολύ σκέψη πήρα αυτό:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/4-3-Audio-Vi...07332928&rt=nc
> 
> Ο λόγος είναι οτι έχει και RJ45. PTZ Control οχι δεν με ενδιαφέρει. Θα δούμε ...
> Πάντως για όργανο ... έχει μια κακάσχημη ομορφιά .



καλημερα ειναι καλο? επισης ειναι με μπαταρια επαναφορτιζομενο?
ευχαριστω πολυ

----------


## nestoras

Ξεθάβω λίγο το θέμα για ερώτηση...

Πρόσφατα "εξαφανίστηκε" το CCTV tester monitor που είχαμε που είχαμε στη δουλειά.
Ψάχνω για επαγγελματικό monitor βαριάς χρήσης (4-5 ιντσών) με τα εξής χαρακτηριστικά:
1) Είσοδο video BNC
2) Προαιρετική είσοδο ήχου
3) Έξοδο 12V DC
4) Λειτουργία με αλκαλικές μπαταρίες (για να μπορείς να βρεις και στο περίπτερο σε μια ανάγκη) ή με φορτιστή αυτοκινήτου κι όχι με περίεργες επαναφορτιζόμενες 
5) Περιβραχιόνιο (ή κρεμαστό στον ώμο)
6) Αντοχή σε μικρές πτώσεις  και χτυπηματάκια  :Smile: 
7) Δε με ενδιαφέρουν τα περίπλοκα μενού και οι διάφορες onscreen ενδείξεις (ούτε UTP tester ούτε PTZ κτλ)
8 ) Επιθυμητή η υποστήριξη HD καμερών!
9) Επιθυμητή η αγορά από Ελλάδα

Δυστυχώς δεν μπορώ να βρω αντίστοιχο επαγγελματικό μοντέλο βαριάς χρήσης. Το προηγούμενο monitor είχε αγοραστεί περίπου 350€ πριν από 7-8 χρόνια και δυστυχώς δε μπορώ να βρω κάποιο αντίστοιχο...

Το πιο κοντινό που να τηρεί τις προδιαγραφές μου είναι αυτό:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Eyemax-Hybri...-/161229762876

Αν έχετε κάτι αντίστοιχο υπόψη από Ελλάδα ή κάποιο προμηθευτή θα μπορούσατε να με βοηθήσετε!
Ευχαριστώ!

----------

